# Guinness World Records announces top video game: Halo



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*7th May 2010 07:25 PM*

Darren Allan







 Those chaps and ladies down at the Guinness World Records are a busy bunch.

 Not only do they have to tot up a massed amount of bees on some bloke’s chin, but these days, they also do gaming related records.

 And recently, the organisation stuck up a poll on its Guinness World Records Gamer’s Edition website, to find out which was the best all-round gaming franchise ever (including all titles and spin-offs).

 The winner was Halo, with Call of Duty second, meaning that shooters scooped the top two spots.

 RPGs put in an appearance in third place, however, with The Legend of Zelda. Fourth was Guitar Hero, fifth Metal Gear, and Super Mario Bros was sixth.

 World of Warcraft was in seventh position, the only MMORPG to make the top ten, unsurprisingly. Though Runescape did better than we’d expect, coming in at number seventeen.

 In total, 13,000 people voted for the awards.

 An interesting little fact we stumbled upon when writing this story: Ever wondered what the record for the longest time spent playing an MMORPG is?

 It’s held by Sara Lhadi, who logged 700 full days playing Runescape in a five year period. That works out to an average of over 9 hours per day, every day. Scary.


----------

